# There Won't Be a DirectX 12; Battlefield 4 Part of Next Bundle: AMD Vice President



## btarunr (Apr 5, 2013)

Advancements in PC graphics technology could be on the verge of a slump, according to GPU major AMD. In an interview with German publication Heise.de, AMD vice president of global channel sales, stated that his company doesn't believe there will be a DirectX 12 API, at least not as far as the company can see. The timing of this statement is particularly important, as both AMD and NVIDIA are expected to unveil next-generation graphics products by the end of the year.

Neither Microsoft's Windows 8 operating system, nor the rumored Windows "Blue" 8.1, could ship with a newer DirectX version. Taylor was responding to a question from Heise about next-generation GPUs and technologies they could be built around, to which he replied that normally, new DirectX versions stimulate introduction of new GPU architectures, but there won't be a DirectX 12, and so the company's next-generation GPUs will integrate other technologies. Answering another question, Taylor hinted that Battlefield 4, EA's upcoming entry to the hit online FPS multiplayer franchise, could be part of the company's next "Never Settle" bundle.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## buggalugs (Apr 5, 2013)

hmmm what are the "other technologies"


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 5, 2013)

I really hope there isn't a new wave of vendor optimised games coming through.  Especially something as big as BF4.  Nvidia may be winning the 'reliability' war just now but they're in danger of letting AMD slip in through the cosy developer door.
Good for AMD though that they're really pushing things.  Hopefully good for all?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 5, 2013)

In the past, new versions of DirectX were being made because game developers were running against the limits of directX. 
However, with things like direct compute, I suppose developers these days already have the tools to basically make any kind of visual effect they desire, and with still only a handful of games these days fully using DX11, a lot has to happen before developers are tired of DX11(.1)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2013)

What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?  I think the future of DirectX depends largely on the future of the Xbox.  Microsoft may be waiting for feedback from Xbox developers before advancing DirectX technologies.  They need to study what developers are doing before they can expand DirectX.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 5, 2013)

Gimme some Ray Tracing nom nom


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 5, 2013)

Lionheart said:


> Gimme some Ray Tracing nom nom



Already quite doable with the current directX api


----------



## Ghost (Apr 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?  I think the future of DirectX depends largely on the future of the Xbox.  Microsoft may be waiting for feedback from Xbox developers before advancing DirectX technologies.  They need to study what developers are doing before they can expand DirectX.


AMD has no idea about upcoming Xbox. It's not like it will be using AMD hardware or anything...


----------



## Protagonist (Apr 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?*  I think the future of DirectX depends largely on the future of the Xbox.  Microsoft may be waiting for feedback from Xbox developers before advancing DirectX technologies.  They need to study what developers are doing before they can expand DirectX.



AMD will be supplying GPU for the next Xbox (Xbox 720), they might know just about everything that Microsoft will be unavailing on the upcoming Xbox.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it me or EVERYONE start to get very lazy nowadays??? Microsoft, Apple, Intel, nVidia, Amd, Samsung, etc, etc. Just check the latest releases nd compare it to previews generation to understand what I mean...Seriously.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 5, 2013)

Fine by me, I'm still waiting for DX 10.1 to take off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2013)

Ghost said:


> AMD has no idea about upcoming Xbox. It's not like it will be using AMD hardware or anything...


I know.



Protagonist said:


> AMD will be supplying GPU for the next Xbox (Xbox 720), they might know just about everything that Microsoft will be unavailing on the upcoming Xbox.


Xbox will likely have a DX11 API and hardware which has all the improvements that were suggested during Xbox 360's tenure (a hybrid of DX9 and 10).  Major exposure to the DX11 API will drive a new generation of innovations to the DX API.  I wouldn't expect DX12 to come out until at least a year or two after the 8th gen Xbox launches.


----------



## robal (Apr 5, 2013)

Steambox (Linux) and OpenGL is going to be big.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2013)

What I've seen so far of the Steam Box, it doesn't have the hardware to run AAA titles.  Only casual and indie games.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 5, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Already quite doable with the current directX api



Rigid gems look good, but too bad there are no dynamic objects in the reflections. Refractions look fine, he's probably calculating several bounces there, so he calls it hybrid ray tracing.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 5, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Rigid gems look good, but too bad there are no dynamic objects in the reflections. Refractions look fine, he's probably calculating several bounces there, so he calls it hybrid ray tracing.



Indeed, but it does show that the bottleneck at the moment isn't the DirectX api, but rather just the calculatory power needed to do fully fledged real life ray tracing.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 5, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Is it me or EVERYONE start to get very lazy nowadays??? Microsoft, Apple, Intel, nVidia, Amd, Samsung, etc, etc. Just check the latest releases nd compare it to previews generation to understand what I mean...Seriously.



Why make new anything every year when no one can afford it ???


Like i said in another post everyone is in holding state so when the new consoles come out,All the games programmers will be at level 1 with DX11.1 ,Look at the last few years since Vista..New DX new hardware.... new this new that yet the consoles still have DX9 ? Game makers and AMD know this and are betting on most if not all games in 2013-14 will be DX11.1 only.Why program them for XBOX360 when 720 will be out,You want to play BF4 on console You will have to buy 720 console to play it or buy the PC version. See where this is going......Maybe to sell more consoles or you can switch to Win7-8 on PC.........


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Apr 5, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Is it me or EVERYONE start to get very lazy nowadays??? Microsoft, Apple, Intel, nVidia, Amd, Samsung, etc, etc. Just check the latest releases nd compare it to previews generation to understand what I mean...Seriously.



You're thinking about progress as a linear function. I think we should all view it as something that resembles a logarithmic function instead — quite quick a progress when starting from scratch, but with each new layer comes a longer product or paradigm cycle.


To make it short: it's harder to progress as quickly, as technology gets more and more complex.


----------



## NeoXF (Apr 5, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I really hope there isn't a new wave of vendor optimised games coming through.  Especially something as big as BF4.  Nvidia may be winning the 'reliability' war just now but they're in danger of letting AMD slip in through the cosy developer door.
> Good for AMD though that they're really pushing things.  Hopefully good for all?



And why the Hell would that be a bad thing... AMD have been the underdog (at least from that point of view) for waaay too long.

Also, I do believe it will be good for all... while AMD is a corporation like any other, they do seem to have a less demonic scheme (than nVidia and Intel, for starters) of marketing their products/technologies.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?






Ghost said:


> AMD has no idea about upcoming Xbox. It's not like it will be using AMD hardware or anything...






FordGT90Concept said:


> I know.



You didn't get Ghosts Sarcasm? 

He was trying to make you look silly because AMD/ATI are indeed working with Microsoft's Xbox hardware, so they're in a good position to know of Microsoft's plans.


----------



## NC37 (Apr 5, 2013)

So we're going back to Rave? Zomg AMD making Rave again after so many years that have gone past would be like...like...wait a min, have their drivers even improved since then? 

In all seriousness. OpenGL is an option...as long as Apple isn't involved with it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> He was trying to make you look silly because AMD/ATI are indeed working with Microsoft's Xbox hardware, so they're in a good position to know of Microsoft's plans.


Microsoft only tells AMD what they need to know as it relates to Xbox.  DirectX 12, like DirectX 11 and 10, is a Windows technology.  Microsoft doesn't have to tell them anything about DirectX 12 that doesn't directly relate to the Xbox.

AMD, NVIDIA, and Intel will find out about DX12 at about the same time as they start designing hardware for it.  If Microsoft gave a head start to AMD on DX12 hardware, NVIDIA would inevitably sue because Microsoft effectively shuts them out of the market until they can get caught up.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Microsoft only tells AMD what they need to know as it relates to Xbox.  DirectX 12, like DirectX 11 and 10, is a Windows technology.  Microsoft doesn't have to tell them anything about DirectX 12 that doesn't directly relate to the Xbox.
> 
> AMD, NVIDIA, and Intel will find out about DX12 at about the same time as they start designing hardware for it.  If Microsoft gave a head start to AMD on DX12 hardware, NVIDIA would inevitably sue because Microsoft effectively shuts them out of the market until they can get caught up.



They all have some input id imagine as amd and nv usually have new hardware to matvh an api close to release,  no dx12 yet makes sense to me as devs are literally just getting dx11 running games.


----------



## omnimodis78 (Apr 5, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> And why the Hell would that be a bad thing... AMD have been the underdog (at least from that point of view) for waaay too long.
> 
> Also, I do believe it will be good for all... while AMD is a corporation like any other, they do seem to have a less demonic scheme (than nVidia and Intel, for starters) of marketing their products/technologies.



I'm sorry but AMD hasn't been the underdog because of some nefarious conspiracy - they've been the underdog because of some business related issues, their inability (unwillingness) to deliver reliable drivers (argue this as much as you want, I have an email from AMD tech support telling me that issues I was having were driver related and that they "may" fix it...that was over 6 months ago, though thankfully I returned the card and went back to nvidia, I know the same issues persist for plenty of AMD card owners), and because nvidia was delivering better products.  I am also happy that AMD is bouncing back, supposedly, although I wouldn't put it past them that they were on their hands and knees trying to get the console contracts, and that never works in their favour...  but at least there might now be some good competition.  Anyways, AMD has a less demonic scheme?  I didn't know that AMD shareholders were philosophers...


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't see this as being bad news.. I mean if they were pushing DX11 graphics in games then yea this would be a big deal, but why release DX12 for a couple of games that might use 10% of what DX12 would be able to do? I mean most games are built using DX9, and then adding a few features of DX11 in for PC gamers to say, "_Here pc gamers we give you DX11!_". I mean really they are dumbing down games for who? Not PC gamers.. but console gamers.. Look at the level of control you have? Why should I have to press and hold a key for a action on my keyboard that has 104 normal keys? Plus my mouse? 

Oh and Microsoft will use DX12 as a selling point for either Windows Blue or whatever is next to get them out of the shit storm they have created with windows 8.. Now, I'm not saying this to piss off people that like Windows 8.. I mean I like windows 8, but we are a small margin.. So, far for ever person I've heard that likes windows 8 there has been equally or more people that doesn't like it. So, I don't care how much you like it, people are stubborn, and if they don't like it I don't care what you do it's not going to make them like it. Anyone selling a product that the new version only half of there customer base likes, and the other doesn't will kill there sales or product.. I use windows 8 and have it installed on a laptop and like it for the most part after some tweaking, but the majority of people are not going to take the time to tweak there system. 

I think Start8 is a great product, but it's something that should be apart of the OS, and not something you buy from a different company to fix your new OS. I see that as something that will break with updates to windows or stop you from getting updates all together.. Ok.. enough about windows 8.. hehehe I could go on all day... But in closing we won't see DX12 until there next Windows to appease the majority of there customer base.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Microsoft only tells AMD what they need to know as it relates to Xbox.  DirectX 12, like DirectX 11 and 10, is a Windows technology.  Microsoft doesn't have to tell them anything about DirectX 12 that doesn't directly relate to the Xbox.
> 
> AMD, NVIDIA, and Intel will find out about DX12 at about the same time as they start designing hardware for it.  If Microsoft gave a head start to AMD on DX12 hardware, NVIDIA would inevitably sue because Microsoft effectively shuts them out of the market until they can get caught up.



Hey, don't tell me. Tell Ghost. 

But since you messaged me I'll chime in. 

If Microsoft genuinely doesn't have a DirectX 12 API Nvidia wouldn't be able to sue. Telling ATI there is no DirectX 12 API wouldn't effect Nvidia's business.

Now if there was an DirectX 12 API and ATI had an unfair headstart that might be different but that's a different discussion.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 5, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Telling *ATI *there is no DirectX 12 API wouldn't effect Nvidia's business.





Dent1 said:


> and *ATI *had



What company was that again? 
Pretty sure "ATi" has been gone for several years.


----------



## happita (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey AMD, I'll have one of your new 8950s and BF4 to boot 

Upcoming games already look amazing based on what I've seen so far on next-gen consoles. Not having a new DX for a good amount of years doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 5, 2013)

With current trends in hardware, as in the hardware taking control of the software thread and dispatching the thread to the correct "processor" from unified memory I ma guessing that a new DX is unneeded as the go between interface "API" is just another layer that can create issues. Both AMD and Nvidia have similar architectures, and almost all of the major players in the market are moving to SOC that can and will support the unified memory and intelligent hardware dispatching.


So write a game, app, software, or whatever and the hardware decides in real time how to handle it, not another software API to cause compatibility problems and memory issues. 


I see this as good in performance increases, and bad as it is going to start choking smaller competitive hardware companies. Now we have three X86 Mfg's, and two mainstream GPU companies, of those they are all crossing lines and redefining who and what they do exactly with SOC for mobile, and that is becoming the new driving force in hardware, we are really reaching the limit of what hardware as we know it can do with the software limiting it. 

Perhaps this will be a pruning of a overburdened tree of hardware/software.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 5, 2013)

GPUs are programmable enough through DX11 or OpenGL, anything extra can be done (and is being done) through direct compute, OpenCL or CUDA. Nextgen consoles are just coming out of DX9 era into a dx10/11 era so it's no wonder new api is going to be delayed.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 5, 2013)

This means that OpenGL will take a better ground


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 5, 2013)

Let me know when they start to max out the abilities of DX11 first. Then they can start talking about DX12.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 5, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Let me know when they start to max out the abilities of DX11 first. Then they can start talking about DX12.



Let me know when they've max'd out DX10.

Playing Crysis 2 ATM, with the texture patch and DX11 patch. Everything running ultra settings and running like butter on my trusty Athlon II X4 / 5850 CF / 16GB DDR3. 

I see no reason for DX12 when my old dog of a rig is running through games with ease. Would rather they utilise DX10 and DX11 effects in entirety first.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2013)

DirectX 9 came out way back in 2002 and we're still seeing good looking games released that use it.  The reason for that is that it has matured, developers know it, and they've had a lot of time to optimize with it.  I'd like to see the same with DirectX 11, let it sit in the market for a good while, let developers have a lot of time to optimize with it.  We don't need a new DirectX any time soon.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> DirectX 9 came out way back in 2002 and we're still seeing good looking games released that use it.  The reason for that is that it has matured, developers know it, and they've had a lot of time to optimize with it.  I'd like to see the same with DirectX 11, let it sit in the market for a good while, let developers have a lot of time to optimize with it.  We don't need a new DirectX any time soon.



With the advent of the next generation consoles, the graphics should greatly improve with the use and optimisation of DX11


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 5, 2013)

Protagonist said:


> AMD will be supplying GPU for the next Xbox (Xbox 720), they might know just about everything that Microsoft will be unavailing on the upcoming Xbox.



They will be supplying the CPU as well. Same one as PS4


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 5, 2013)

Man, fruck the graphics. Give me better story for games and better gameplay. Deus Ex 1, Half Life 1/2, Starcraft 1, Warcraft 1/2/3, The Longest Journey 1/2, etc, etc, were so huge success not because of graphics, but because of story and gameplay. I miss good all games....


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 5, 2013)

DirectX API still needs bindless resources/extensions, then it will be complete. 


OpenGL 4.3? already has this for some time now..


----------



## Roph (Apr 5, 2013)

DirectX 9 is still more than good enough. The only thing post-9 I can think of that's relevant is tessellation, and even then it's kept out of 9 due to MS's lock-in attitude.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 5, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Man, fruck the graphics. Give me better story for games and better gameplay. Deus Ex 1, Half Life 1/2, Starcraft 1, Warcraft 1/2/3, The Longest Journey 1/2, etc, etc, were so huge success not because of graphics, but because of story and gameplay. I miss good all games....



http://techreport.com/blog/24613/modern-shooters-and-the-atrophy-of-fun

sums it up quite nicely


----------



## xorbe (Apr 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?



Pretty sure these things involve all major players.  MS probably simply coordinates the feedback from gfx card makers / driver writers, and 3d engine coders.  Evolution done right, not spec-in-a-vacuum.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2013)

wait, whatever happened to "infinite detail technology?" i thought that was going to change everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frick (Apr 5, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Man, fruck the graphics. Give me better story for games and better gameplay. Deus Ex 1, Half Life 1/2, Starcraft 1, Warcraft 1/2/3, The Longest Journey 1/2, etc, etc, were so huge success not because of graphics, but because of story and gameplay. I miss good all games....



Im pretty sure TLJ was not a huge success,.even if it is one of the best games ever made. I sort of agree with you, but there is light at the end of the tunnel in form of a Double Fine adventure, Wasteland 2 and Torment.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 5, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Man, fruck the graphics. Give me better story for games and better gameplay. Deus Ex 1, Half Life 1/2, Starcraft 1, Warcraft 1/2/3, The Longest Journey 1/2, etc, etc, were so huge success not because of graphics, but because of story and gameplay. I miss good all games....



Yes yes. I am playing dues ex 1 and bioshock right now for the first time and they are awesome. I do wish they had better graphics but hey, good game.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait, whatever happened to "infinite detail technology?" i thought that was going to change everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It was a hoax after all. Notch was right. It can render a same object many times as demonstrated in their videos. But the memory required for rendering an actual game is too much. The performance of a point cloud system also depends on the latency of the memory .DRAMs are "very slow" if you consider latency instead of throughput. This technology is not practical with current hardware.

Now they are focusing on "other" applications of point cloud data.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 5, 2013)

<flameshield>Well, this will give OpenGL a chance to catch up</flameshield>


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 5, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> http://techreport.com/blog/24613/modern-shooters-and-the-atrophy-of-fun
> 
> sums it up quite nicely



Agreed. 
And this define perfectly the current state of games:

If Quake was done today - YouTube


----------



## KainXS (Apr 6, 2013)

that goes far beyond the genre of fps though, the entire game market suffers from things like that.

the only direct x that really matured was 9 because of the 360, so theirs not really a need for a 12 yet, we need to see what can be done with 11 and 10 . . . . . . . . . . yea 10


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 6, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?  I think the future of DirectX depends largely on the future of the Xbox.  Microsoft may be waiting for feedback from Xbox developers before advancing DirectX technologies.  They need to study what developers are doing before they can expand DirectX.



I would think AMD would be in a better position to speak about future DirectX implementations than you.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 7, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> <flameshield>Well, this will give OpenGL a chance to catch up</flameshield>



OpenGL is doing fine, mobile market is booming, soon all popular 5 year old PC games will be ported on tablets ... half life 2 android edition, shake your tablet when the head crab attaches to your face


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2013)

Ravenas said:


> I would think AMD would be in a better position to speak about future DirectX implementations than you.


The dude quoted is in sales.  These are the same people that were saying Phenom is great because it isn't MCM, then got silent when Core 2 Quad (a MCM processor) slaughtered it.  If it were coming from someone from the graphics division (formerly ATI), I'd believe it.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 7, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The dude quoted is in sales.  These are the same people that were saying Phenom is great because it isn't MCM, then got silent when Core 2 Quad (a MCM processor) slaughtered it.  If it were coming from someone from the graphics division (formerly ATI), I'd believe it.



The original Core 2 Dual/Quad didn't slaughter the Agena Phenoms. Yes it performed faster in the vast majority of tasks by a landslide, but the Agena Phenoms still held their own. 

The downfall of the Agena phenoms was a faulty TLB error which caused a lockup and a blue screen of death. It was later patched with a 10% penalty in it's performance. This was exuberated by the fact that The Agena Phenoms were poor overclockers compared to Intel's offering.


Back to the  main topic. 

In a multi billion dollar industry I would think Microsoft would consult both Nvidia and ATI (AMD) about any developments on a new graphic API. Because ultimately both Nvidia and ATI have the power to influence whether Microsoft succeed, so their opinion and feedback is crucial.


----------



## Raw (Apr 7, 2013)

What is the difference between "Slaughter" and "Landslide"?
And if IT performed "faster in the majority of tasks by a lanslide" wouldn't that be similar to a slaughter?
Slaughter usually means abate, abolish, abrogate, annul, blot out, crush, decimate, demolish, do in, eradicate, erase, expunge, exterminate, extinguish, extirpate, finish off, invalidate, liquidate, massacre, murder, negate, nullify, obliterate, quash, quell, raze, root out, rub out, ruin, slaughter, take out*, undo, vitiate, wipe out, wrack, wreck


Landslide usually means on the order of an avalanche  means literally 'a gulp, something swallowed' from French avaler 'to swallow'.
Sounds pretty darn similar to me. 

Maybe giving more to slaughter, but not very much.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw said:


> What is the difference between "Slaughter" and "Landslide"?
> And if IT performed "faster in the majority of tasks by a lanslide" wouldn't that be similar to a slaughter?



Slaughter would mean faster in majority and by a significant margin.

Landslide means faster in majority. Not necessarily always by a significant margin.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 8, 2013)

What i really want, is a linux, ultra light (almost console) OS, that boots crazy fast with UEFI and have keyboard and mouse input. Have Chrome of firefox with ingame overlay for doing some research.
Imagine a GTX680 with direct hardware access.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Apr 10, 2013)

DX11 is fine.

Wake me up when ray tracing is taking off.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The dude quoted is in sales.  These are the same people that were saying Phenom is great because it isn't MCM, then got silent when Core 2 Quad (a MCM processor) slaughtered it.  If it were coming from someone from the graphics division (formerly ATI), I'd believe it.



It's the other way around, Taylor will know industry standards and market trends even before AMD's engineers do. AMD bean counters value his opinion perhaps even more than its engineers'.

And there's no "graphics division." ATI is completely assimilated, and its human resources dispersed across the company.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd also point out he has only held that position for four months.

Only Microsoft is qualified to answer if there will or will not be a DirectX 12.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd also like to point out he has only held that position for four months.



Taylor has been with the 3D graphics industry for eons.

http://www.linkedin.com/in/roytaylor



FordGT90Concept said:


> Only Microsoft is qualified to answer if there will or will not be a DirectX 12.



Microsoft will never tell devs its DirectX 12 plans until it's absolutely ready with it. It will, however, tell AMD and NVIDIA about them years in advance. That makes guys like Taylor and BDR (NVIDIA) the most credible sources.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

And I'm still wondering why Taylor has yet to say these things to an English publication.  All sources quote Heise.de which could have easily resulted from a mistranslation.  AMD, nor Microsoft, have said anything in an official capacity in regards to the future of DirectX. 

...

Taylor clarified what he meant:


> When Hardware Canucks followed up with Mr. Taylor, he seemed to back off his assertion that DirectX 12 wasn’t it the works and instead pivoted towards explaining AMD’s plans for the future should DirectX not be extended.





			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> DirectX is the world’s leading low-level interface for gaming and graphics. Microsoft is actively investing in DirectX as the unified graphics foundation for all of our platforms.  DirectX is evolving and will continue to evolve. *We have absolutely no intention of stopping innovation with DirectX.*


AMD’s Roy Taylor Started the Obituary of DirectX, but Microsoft Says Not So Fast

...this is what happens when a German source translates English without asking for clarification.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> And I'm still wondering why Taylor has yet to say these things to an English publication.  All sources quote Heise.de which could have easily resulted from a mistranslation.  AMD, nor Microsoft, have said anything in an official capacity in regards to the future of DirectX.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



The news post clearly stated "at least not as far [out into the future] as the company can see." Even Heise emphasized on that. So there's no mis-translation.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

AMD is not planning on DirectX 12.  He had no intention of speaking for Microsoft.



FordGT90Concept said:


> What would AMD know of Microsoft's plans?  I think the future of DirectX depends largely on the future of the Xbox.  Microsoft may be waiting for feedback from Xbox developers before advancing DirectX technologies.  They need to study what developers are doing before they can expand DirectX.


----------



## NeoXF (Apr 10, 2013)

Kept thinking what the hell will be the thing that will set PCs apart from the up-and-coming generation of Consoles... and yes, I do hope and think, it will be some form of ray-tracing... in maybe 2 to 3 years... I mean, with the advent of APUs and a bigger shift towards GPGPU compute... and maybe finally, the mainstreamisation of more than 4 (strong) core(/module) CPUs...




FordGT90Concept said:


> ...



LOL, come to think of it, that Ford GT concept looks a lot like a close-shaved Bugatti Veyron...


----------

